# Super Robot Wars J English translation patch complete.



## squall23 (Dec 27, 2010)

http://aerie.wingdreams.net/

Yes, Kingcom of ToI patch fame alongside his other team has completed a full English patch of SRWJ.


----------



## megawalk (Dec 27, 2010)

and as usual i already got it before this was posted on gbatemp


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally I can play more Super Robot Taisen in english!


----------



## Callahah (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes,it's finally out! And a pretty good one this patch is! Those guys know their stuff.Played already up to Stage 3 and everything is fine so far,perfect! Oh yeah,patch is in xdelta format.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I may have heard of this game before....

I'll have to look into it. Hopefully it'll get me playing the Nintendo DS again...


----------



## squall23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually, SRWJ is a GBA game.  The last SRW game for GBA in fact.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 27, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Actually, SRWJ is a GBA game.  The last SRW game for GBA in fact.



Whoever said that I can't load GBA Roms with a slot 2 loader on my NDS


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

nnnnnGGGGGGHHHHHAAAAAAaaggggggghhhhh~~
That's the sound I made when I got given the link to the patch at 06:53:50am GMT+1 in the shoutbox.
I didn't say that then, as I was too busy also making the same noise over TTGL.


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

Still waiting for Xenosaga I & II...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 27, 2010)

Too bad that this SRW episode doesn't feature Evangelions


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

Now maybe its time for the, to start working on the robot wars series in the ds probably,there is like 4 of them


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 27, 2010)

What mecha are featured here?


----------



## geminisama (Dec 27, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> What mecha are featured here?






*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Robot_Wars_Judgement*


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 27, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 27, 2010)

Are this and Super Robot Taisen J the same game?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 27, 2010)

Great stuff will try this out soon as I get chance! Put it on PSP will try at work tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When will someone finish the Xenosaga I&2 DS translation that started like 4 years ago


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2010)

just downloaded this, thanks for the hard work and i mean, HARD

impressive quality!!!


----------



## megawalk (Dec 27, 2010)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 that is how i work for now with a psp


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally! Totally cool. Can't wait to play it.

I wish this series was more popular in my part of the World.


----------

